# Woo hoo!



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats. what wonderful news. Let us know how it goes


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Congrats! What an honor! You should be proud of yourself and Flip!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow! Thats awesome after only a few classes! Im assuming you will go!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I am super excited!!

We'll definitely be going.


----------

